# Got dog spot issues?



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

This has done wonders for us, just wanted to share if you're searching for a solution.


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

How is this applied?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

It's a dietary supplement. She gets a tablet with dinner


----------

